# 1/11/11 Yelp's Masquerade to benefit Atlanta Bully Rescue!



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

This is a huge event and somehow Atlanta Bully Rescue was chosen as the charity the event will benefit! Yelp events are known for their huge turnouts and they are free! You can RSVP here: Yelp's Masquerade, Atlanta | Events | Yelp



> What/Why:
> *PLEASE read details below and note that RSVPing via posting on the event wall post will not get you on the list. You must submit your information via the RSVP button to your right.*
> 
> You're invited to a magnificent evening of mystery and intrigue at Yelp's Masquerade! Don a mask and fanciful dress and imbibe on delicious delicacies and crafty concoctions. It's going to be an event unlike any you've ever seen, so don't miss out and laissez les bon temps roulez in 2011!
> ...


----------

